# Other > Off Topic >  Where do you get ideas for house designs?

## Cictro

Say if you need to redecorate your house and make it look in a unique way what platform or site do you visit 1st of all? Or maybe you are subscribed to any design magazines or something? Thank you  :Wink:

----------


## Areno

> Say if you need to redecorate your house and make it look in a unique way what platform or site do you visit 1st of all? Or maybe you are subscribed to any design magazines or something? Thank you


Hi there ) it depends on what I am working on  :Cool:

----------


## Areno

But as a rule talking about hous designs I go to https://planner5d.com/gallery/ideas/house/ I used to search Youtube looking for something interesting but recently it has become reaaly hard to find something worthy there. So I found myself thinking that most often I use designs made by the community of Planner5D. Surprisingly but the bulk of this community is composed of regular amateurs )

----------


## LakiU

Hello everyone, I'm sorry to interfere in the discussion, but you can still decorate the house with beautiful wallpaper, now there are a lot of solutions, look - https://www.wallmur.com/wallpaper/floral-wallpaper

----------


## Emma1

I always look for ideas on Pinterest, but when it comes to something serious, like home remodeling, I prefer giving professionals. When I wanted to remodel the kitchen, I used A+ Construction & Remodeling. It's the best firm in Sacramento because people there are professionals and can recreate the ideas you have in your head in real life. You can also visit https://kitchensacramento.com to see the examples of renovation, or visit their office on 3612 Madison Ave #33, North Highlands.

----------


## paultribbiani

I'm a Raiders fan, and gladly when I buy my house in Las Vegas Homes For Sale with Pool , my realtor gave me a lot of options in choosing home design. Contact Kurt Grosse if you want to know more about what I am talking about

----------


## tepinaria

it is great thanks

----------


## Gurzuff

My family and I recently moved into a new house in Sydney, and we designed our future home ourselves. It turned out to be very comfortable. We took inspiration from the internet and looked at quite a few magazines. We have a car, but we didn't want to cost a separate garage for it. Friends advised us to look at such an idea as a carport. We found a company https://carportaustralia.com.au/ which helped us find the right option. We settled on polycarbonate - a polymer material consisting of several panels with stiffening ribs. Available in transparent or colored.

----------

